# Anzeigendiskussion (was: net mobile AG)



## Reducal (28 Dezember 2011)

Du nennst dich "gopay verklager"? Warum willst du dann so eine schwachsinnige Anzeige erstatten? Das ist kein Verklagen! Außerdem bietet gopay nur das Abrechnungssystem, der Anbieter ist ein anderer. "Vortäuschen falscher Tatsachen" ist ein Betrugstatbestand, dafür gibts übrigens keine separate Anzeigenaufnahme. Und abschließend: genau von solcher wirren Qualität dürften nahezu alle Anzeigen der Beschwerdeführer sein - nun überlege mal, warum selbst die Staatsanwaltschaften anscheinend mit Recht an der Ernsthaftigkeit solcher Anzeigen zweifeln können.


----------



## Kai Ge (17 Januar 2012)

Lieber  Reducal, bist Du ein Mitarbeiter der Firma net-mobile? 
Nein, du schreibst nicht sehr neutral.
Ja, dann erkläre uns doch bitte alle rechtlichen Hintergründe.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Januar 2012)

Kai Ge schrieb:


> Lieber Reducal, bist Du ein Mitarbeiter der Firma net-mobile?


Ja sicher. Deshalb hat er hier auch ein paar Tausend Beiträge geschrieben.
Für eine sinnvolle (Betrugs-)Strafanzeige braucht es einen Sachverhalt und eine Beschreibung des Sachverhalts, die ansatzweise erklärt, warum das ein Betrug sein soll. Daran wirst Du scheitern. Das heißt nicht, dass es nicht doch ein betrug sein kann. Aber wie soll er passiert sein? Da gibt es sicher Theorien - aber keine, die sich so einfach erhärten ließe.
Leute wie Reducal sind seit Jahren hier im Forum aktiv. Was glaubst Du eigentlich, was er, ich und ein paar andere hier schon alles erlebt haben? Wie oft man voller Wut "Betrug" schreit? Wie oft solche Strafanzeigen nur Arbeit machen und nichts bringen, weil der Anzeigensteller nicht erklären kann, was überhaupt der Betrug sein soll?

Genau aus diesem Grund funktioniert das Spiel ja seit Jahren...


----------



## Hippo (17 Januar 2012)

Kai Ge schrieb:


> Lieber Reducal, bist Du ein Mitarbeiter der Firma net-mobile?


 













Sag mal, hast Du noch so´n guten Witz auf Lager?
Aber der war schon fast unschlagbar ...
Begründung siehe Aka-Aka


----------



## senioreninfo (11 Februar 2012)

Kai Ge schrieb:


> Lieber Reducal, bist Du ein Mitarbeiter der Firma net-mobile?
> Nein, du schreibst nicht sehr neutral.
> Ja, dann erkläre uns doch bitte alle rechtlichen Hintergründe.


 

Ja „reducal“. Diese Heruntermache von Problemen und das mehrfach ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Da dachte ich auch "ob das ein Mitarbeiter von so einem Abzocker-Verein ist"?
Diese Person gehört rausgeschmissen aus diesem Forum. Einen Juds brauchen wir hier nicht. Bangenden Leuten auch noch vom Ablassen zu überzeugen ist das Letzte. Warum will man unberechtigt mit Tricks an das Geld anderer Leute? Ihr wisst genau dass die Justiz unbeweglich ist. So kommt man zu viel Geld und schürt noch Angst.


----------



## Teleton (11 Februar 2012)

Weia, weia,weia.
Gleich Verrat zu wittern, weil jemand versucht blinden Aktionismus zu bremsen. Er hat nur darauf hingewiesen, dass "die zeige ich an" als einzige Aktion nutzlos ist. Eine Strafanzeige die nicht sauber vorbereitet und belegt ist verpufft und führt nur dazu dass die Sachbearbeiter sich auch noch in ihrem falschen Bild vom "Zechpreller" bestätigt sehen. Wie wäre es denn stattdessen mal damit sich mit 7-8 Leuten zusammenzutun und eine zivilrechtliche Klage auf Rückzahlung zu führen. Kostet jeden höchstens 50-75,- Euro Mit einem solchen Urteil ließe sich mehr bewegen als mit 100ten von schlecht vorbereiteten Strafanzeigen.


----------



## Hippo (11 Februar 2012)

ich zitiere ...
>>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/net-mobile-ag.36576/#post-343054

Aber jetzt mal im Ernst - Reducal sowas zu unterstellen kann einem Anfänger mal passieren - nach den dezenten Hinweisen von uns, unter anderem von mir als Mod der Reducal schon ein paar Tage kennt grenzt die Wiederholung des Verdachts schon hart an eine Beleidigung


----------



## senioreninfo (11 Februar 2012)

na dann ist es gut zu wissen. Nehme es zurück. Aber die Kommentare an mehreren Stellen sahen immer aus, als "zwecklos Anzeige zu erstatten" "muss man schlucken" Pro für den Unternehmer.


----------



## Heiko (11 Februar 2012)

senioreninfo schrieb:


> na dann ist es gut zu wissen. Nehme es zurück. Aber die Kommentare an mehreren Stellen sahen immer aus, als "zwecklos Anzeige zu erstatten" "muss man schlucken" Pro für den Unternehmer.


Wenn er damit Recht hat bringt es nix, diese Tatsache zu verschweigen, nur weil sie komisch aussehen.


----------



## Hippo (11 Februar 2012)

Vereinfacht:

Hippo schreibt: es ist gefährlich/teuer wenn nur 80 erlaubt sind zu schnell zu fahren.

Poster schreibt: Ich hab einen Strafzettel bekommen, ich weiß aber nicht ob ich zu schnell gefahren bin

Reducal schreibt: wenn Du es nicht widerlegen kannst mußt Du zahlen

Ist das dann pro irgendwas? Nein - das ist dann einfach eine Tatsache die eben so ist ob es Dir gefällt oder nicht.
Genauso ist es bei vielen Dingen hier. Was gefühlt ein Beschiß ist muß es deswegen juristisch immer noch nicht sein weil das Bescheißerle entweder ein Schlupfloch nutzt  auf das Du reingefallen bist oder Du den Beschiß schlichtweg nicht beweisen kannst


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Februar 2012)

Also hier wird nicht prinzipiell von Strafanzeigen abgeraten. Die "Affinität" zu Strafanzeigen schwankt von Mitglied zu Mitglied. Ich wiederhole mich einfach 'mal:


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Für eine sinnvolle (Betrugs-)Strafanzeige *braucht es einen Sachverhalt und eine Beschreibung des Sachverhalts, die ansatzweise erklärt, warum das ein Betrug sein soll.* Daran wirst Du scheitern.


Das "Daran wirst Du scheitern" nehme ich an dieser Stelle in seiner Absolutheit zurück. Wenn es jemand hinkriegt, lobe ich ihn in den Himmel. Aber ohne diese "Kleinigkeit", die in vielen Themen hier zum schwersten Teil gehört, hat eine Strafanzeige keinen Sinn. Leider. Leider. Leider.


----------



## Reducal (11 Februar 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Also hier wird nicht prinzipiell von Strafanzeigen abgeraten.


So ist es. Wenn ich allein mal nach dem Begriff "Strafanzeige" unter meinem Nic suche, komme ich doch auf erstaunlich viele Anmerkungen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/search/157582/?q=Strafanzeige&o=date&c[user][0]=915 manche darunter sind dafür, andere dagegen. Aber wie schon meine Vorposter geschrieben haben, kann das letztlich jeder machen wie er will, nur sollte er sich nicht auf den Erfolgseintritt verlassen. Den Postings vieler Beschwerdeführer kann immer wieder entnommen werden, dass die "Strafanzeige" das Allerheilmittel sei. Einfach mal eine losgetreten wird darauf gehofft, dass sich die Probleme von allein klären, die Täter einer Strafe zugeführt und der Schaden ersetzt wird. Die StPO und die einschlägigen Strafgesetze (z. B. das StGB) sprechen dabei aber gefühlt eine andere Sprache.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Februar 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Die StPO und die einschlägigen Strafgesetze (z. B. das StGB) sprechen dabei aber gefühlt eine andere Sprache.


Einen habe ich aber noch... Strafanzeigen können *selbst dann* sinnvoll sein, wenn es keine Chance auf eine Verurteilung gibt, wenn aber eine hohe Anzahl von Strafanzeigen zeigt, dass es ein von vielen geteiltes *Gefühl *gibt, dass ein verurteilenswertes Verhalten vorliegt. In diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich aus einem Editorial von Teltarif zitieren, zum Thema "Betrug durch Billigeinwahltrickserei". Was da geschrieben wird, klingt (mit unserem Erfahrungshorizont hier) auf den ersten Blick sehr naiv. Aber auf den zweiten Blick zeigt es eine spannende Sichtweise, eine, die ich im Prinzip voll und ganz unterstütze. So - nun endlich das Zitat:


> Nun ist das deutsche Strafrecht im internationalen Vergleich relativ mild. (...) Vor diesem Hintergrund erscheint es angebracht, bei Vermögensdelikten wie Betrug oder Wucher *die Zahl der vermeintlichen Opfer nicht nur bei der Strafzumessung, sondern auch bei der Beurteilung, ob überhaupt eine Straftat vorliegt, zu berücksichtigen.* Fühlt sich die Mehrheit der Kunden eines Geschäftemachers übervorteilt, (...) dann sollte das nicht nur für eine wettbewerbsrechtliche Unterlassungsklage der Konkurrenz oder der Verbraucherschutzverbände reichen, sondern auch für eine strafrechtliche Verurteilung


http://www.teltarif.de/beforth-verfahren-eingestellt/news/35023.html
Wie gesagt: Klingt zunächst naiv, aber das hat 'was...

Hier noch ein Video zu dem Thema hier




 
Genau anschauen, Betrugstatbestand herausarbeiten, falls es gelingt: Strafanzeige stellen. Falls nicht: Überlegen, ob sich tatsächlich eine Strafanzeige lohnt, die eingestellt werden muß. Wie gesagt: Ich tendiere durchaus zu derartigen Strafanzeigen, aber es da sicherlich gut begründete Gegenreden - nicht zuletzt die Arbeitsbeschaffung für nicht gerade unterbelastete Beamte.


----------



## senioreninfo (12 Februar 2012)

Aka Aka, genau das ist das Problem. Kinder, Schüler, Jugendliche, Alte aber auch alle anderen  werden hier abkassiert. Die Firmen verweigern schon das Gespräch, hier mit dem Fernsehen. Kleinbeträge mal zig tausend. Das ist eine Einnahmequelle für diese miesen Unternehmer, die gnadenlos zupacken. Da es in Deutschland keine Sammelklage gibt, die Politiker nichts wissen wollen, bleibt dem einzelnen nur der Alleingang. Was aber machen? Es ist bei vielen „Anzeigen bei der Polizei“ nur ein Hoffnungsschimmer, dass eines Tages doch mal reagiert wird. Die Anzeige kostet nichts. Mahnbescheid 23,- € (mit Ablehnung ist zu rechnen) und das folgende Gerichtsverfahren 52,- € ist im Vorfeld fällig. Vertreten kann man sich selbst. Viel Zeitaufwand muss man  aufbringen. Mit einer Vorladung zum Ort des Beklagten ist zu rechnen, also noch mal Fahrtkosten. Unterdessen haben viele Richter diese Spielchen durchschaut und verurteilen solche Unternehmen. Das ist eine gute Erkenntnis. Aber ein kleines Risiko bleibt, falls der Richter es nicht so sehen will. Wenn die Abzocke nur klein war, muss man sich evtl. auch noch den Vorwurf der Geringfügigkeit anhören. Also aufgeben muss man nicht, wie es schon beschrieben ist.


----------



## senioreninfo (12 Februar 2012)

Freut mich, dass auch andere den Namen Tante (aber nicht im guten Sinne) Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger nicht mehr hören können. Sie sitzt ja schon viel zu lange auf Ihrem Posten. Solange sie bleibt, ruht alles. Sie hat doch schon lange vergessen, für was sie eigentlich ihre Arbeit machen sollte. Aber nicht nur sie, sondern auch zu viele andere Politiker kapieren nicht, dass sie eigentlich für Ihre Bürger da sein sollten. Aber die kriegen nichts mehr mit und wollen auch nicht. Wäre doch auch schade, wenn man nicht mehr im deutschen Wohlstand aalen die Genüsse mitnehmen könnte. Ganz glatte Untätigkeit sieht man da.


----------



## jupp11 (12 Februar 2012)

senioreninfo schrieb:


> Sie hat doch schon lange vergessen, für was sie eigentlich ihre Arbeit machen sollte.


Sie hat es nicht vergessen, sondern von Anfang an nicht verstanden.


----------



## Reducal (13 Februar 2012)

senioreninfo schrieb:


> Die Anzeige kostet nichts.


Und was nichts kostet, ist in vielen Fällen auch nicht gut! Sicher, die Behörden, vor allem die Polizei, sie bemühen sich meistens. Mühen allein reicht aber nicht, wenn man bei den aktuellen Abzockmethoden zumeist gar nicht den erforderlichen Durchblick hat - moderne Abzockmethoden werden in den Polizeischulen bislang nicht vermittelt. Die Problematik ist viel zu Chaotisch, als dass auch nur ansatzweise eingeschätzt werden kann, was passiert sein könnte. Bei den Kripostellen ist die Situation schon etwas besser als bei der Schutzpolizei. Doch in der Breite der Republik bearbeiten solche einfach gelagerten Fälle die Schutzpolizisten als Endsachbearbeiter.
Noch besser würde die Situation sein, wenn sich nach den abgeschlossenen Ermittlungen der Polizei die Staatsanwaltschaften nicht die Argumentation der Handlungsführer (also der Abzocker) zu eigen machen und dentsprechend lax entscheiden würden. Das Hauptproblem ist aber letztlich die Masse der Verfahren und der geringe Schaden im Einzelfall sowie die unzureichende Qualität der Beweismittel. Eine einzelne Anzeige, die ein Staatsanwalt irgendwo in D zugewiesen bekommt, erhält schon allein dadurch ihre eigene, vorhersehbare Dynamik.



senioreninfo schrieb:


> Unterdessen haben viele Richter diese Spielchen durchschaut und verurteilen solche Unternehmen.


So viele gibt es da nun wieder auch nicht, gemessen an der Masse der Geschädigten. *Meinst du eigentlich Zivil- oder Strafrecht?* Bei letzterem hält sich die Anzahl der rechtskräftigen Verurteilugen nur in mikroskopischen Sphären.



senioreninfo schrieb:


> Wenn die Abzocke nur klein war, muss man sich evtl. auch noch den Vorwurf der Geringfügigkeit anhören.


Das ist richtig! Ein Grundsatz bei der Fallbearbeitung, den jeder Staatsanwalt zu prüfen hat, ist die Verhältnismäßigkeit der Ermittlungsansätze zum entstandenen Schaden im Einzelfall, den zu erwartenden Ergebnissen weiterer Maßnahmen und des Ermittlungserfolgs. Wenn durchschnittlich täglich etwa 30 verschiedene Anzeigen, zu unterschiedlichen Themen bei einem Staatsanwalt in einer allgemeinen Abteilung zur Prüfung eingehen, wird zumeist eine Entscheidung zur Einhaltung der Verfahrenseffizienz zu treffen sein.
Eine weitere Komponente erfolgreicher Verfahrenshinderung ist die Verteidigung der innovativen Geschäftsideen. Die Annahme, dass es sich bei den technisch gut aufgestellten Abzockern um Einzeltäter handelt, wäre meistens ein Irrtum! Die Probleme sind oft international und gebunden in nahezu undurchschaubaren Netzwerken modernster Kommunikationsebenen und verschiedener Firmenverbunden. Hierzu kann ich nur munkeln (und ich hoffe, ich habe damit wenigstens ein bisschen Unrecht), dass hier das Mittelalter auf Captain Future trifft!

Das alles ist nur ein Bruchteil von Überlegungen, die zum losgetretenen Thema > HIER < eine Rolle spielen. Doch um das Thema tiefer behandeln zu können, ist ein Internetforum definitiv der falsche Ort. Dieses Thema kann und darf nicht öffentlich erörtert werden, zumal sich aus so einer Diskussion wiederum nachvollziehbare Strategien der Betrüger ergeben könnten.​ 
Das hier: 





senioreninfo schrieb:


> „reducal“. Diese Person gehört rausgeschmissen aus diesem Forum. Einen Juds brauchen wir hier nicht.


habe ich zur Kenntnis genommen und das hier auch: 





senioreninfo schrieb:


> Nehme es zurück.


 
Ich vertrete hier meine persönliche Linie und bin leidenschaftliches Forenmitglied seit mehr als acht Jahren. Man möchte bei solchen Anfeindungen eigentlich schon um sich beißen, doch das bringt nichts und ist dem Forum nicht dienlich. Zugegeben, die Stammposter hier sind eine eingeschworene Gemeinschaft. Einige kennen sich auch über die Jahre hinweg persönlich oder wissen zumindest, wer die anderen Partisanen im echten Leben sind. Mit dem Hinweis, dass gerade "reducal" aus diesem Forum raus geschmissen gehöre, hast du dich leider (nicht nur bei mir) an-disqualifiziert. So was macht man nicht als Newbie! Aber dir sei verziehen, zumal ich dich nicht als Troll einschätze sondern jemand, der für seine Freizeitbeschäftigung und die freien Gedanken einen Hafen sucht und der sicher genügend Lebenserfahrung und gesunden Menschenverstand mitbringt, um auch dieses Forum mit seiner Anwesenheit zu bereichern!

Fazit: ...sicher kann jeder Anzeigen wen er will und was er will, das sei jedem unbenommen! Ob letztlich ein Verfahren bis zur Anklage eines bestimmten Täters geführt werden kann, entscheidet nur die Herrin des Verfahrens, die Staatsanwaltschaft. Bis dahin dar immer wieder folgende Frage gestellt werden:





Teleton schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn stattdessen mal damit sich mit 7-8 Leuten zusammenzutun und eine zivilrechtliche Klage auf Rückzahlung zu führen? Kostet jeden höchstens 50-75,- Euro Mit einem solchen Urteil ließe sich mehr bewegen als mit 100ten von schlecht vorbereiteten Strafanzeigen.


Es mangelt an solchen Urteilen erheblich und das Interesse der Betroffenen hierbei tätig zu werden ist viel zu gering, so dass man auch nicht die erforderlichen Zeichen bei der Politik, dem Gesetzgeber und den beteiligten Unternehmen erkennen kann.


----------



## Heiko (13 Februar 2012)

Ich hab die Grundsatzdiskussion mal hier konsolidiert.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Februar 2012)

Vielen Dank an senioreninfo für das Engagement hier, trotz der heftigen und völlig unangebrachten Kritik an Reducal. Wir brauchen unbedingt "pfiffige Senioren"!


senioreninfo schrieb:


> Aka Aka, genau das ist das Problem. Kinder, Schüler, Jugendliche, Alte aber auch alle anderen werden hier abkassiert. Die Firmen verweigern schon das Gespräch, hier mit dem Fernsehen. Kleinbeträge mal zig tausend. Das ist eine Einnahmequelle für diese miesen Unternehmer, die gnadenlos zupacken. Da es in Deutschland keine Sammelklage gibt, die Politiker nichts wissen wollen, bleibt dem einzelnen nur der Alleingang. Was aber machen? Es ist bei vielen „Anzeigen bei der Polizei“ nur ein Hoffnungsschimmer, dass eines Tages doch mal reagiert wird. Die Anzeige kostet nichts. Mahnbescheid 23,- € (mit Ablehnung ist zu rechnen) und das folgende Gerichtsverfahren 52,- € ist im Vorfeld fällig. Vertreten kann man sich selbst. Viel Zeitaufwand muss man aufbringen. Mit einer Vorladung zum Ort des Beklagten ist zu rechnen, also noch mal Fahrtkosten. Unterdessen haben viele Richter diese Spielchen durchschaut und verurteilen solche Unternehmen. Das ist eine gute Erkenntnis. Aber ein kleines Risiko bleibt, falls der Richter es nicht so sehen will. Wenn die Abzocke nur klein war, muss man sich evtl. auch noch den Vorwurf der Geringfügigkeit anhören. Also aufgeben muss man nicht, wie es schon beschrieben ist.


 
Die Entschuldigung ist angekommen - danke an Reducal für den souveränen Umgang mit dieser heftigen Beleidigung. Reducal und aka-aka vertreten zwei etwas unterschiedliche Auffassungen vom Sinn und Unsinn einer Strafanzeige. Reducal und aka-aka haben wohl einen anderen "Hintergrund", aber auch das gleiche Maß an Engagement hier


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Februar 2012)

senioreninfo schrieb:


> Aka Aka, genau das ist das Problem. Kinder, Schüler, Jugendliche, Alte aber auch alle anderen werden hier abkassiert. [...] Kleinbeträge mal zig tausend. Das ist eine Einnahmequelle für diese miesen Unternehmer[...] Es ist bei vielen „Anzeigen bei der Polizei“ nur ein Hoffnungsschimmer, dass eines Tages doch mal reagiert wird. [...]Wenn die Abzocke nur klein war, muss man sich evtl. auch noch den Vorwurf der Geringfügigkeit anhören


 Nicht nur Geringfügigkeit (was eigentlich in vielen Fällen eine Fehleinschätzung der Staatsanwälte ist, oft auf Basis der fehlerhaften Ermittlungen von dafür nicht ausgebildeten Polizeibeamten vor Ort) kriegt man entgegen geschleudert, sondern von Fall zu Fall auch einmal ein arrogantes "bist ja selbst schuld, dummer Verbraucher und jetzt lass mich in Ruhe". Frag mal in Hannover und Celle 

Eine gut formulierte Strafanzeige, im Idealfall durch Medien flankiert, die den Blick darauf richten, dass es ein Massenphänomen ist - das finde ich persönlich einen durchaus gangbaren Weg ohne zu großen Aufwand... Im Falle hier fällt mir aber noch keine Grundlage dafür ein. Ich würde daher eher die politische Schiene angehen - z.B. mit offenen Briefen an MdBs, warum *dieselben Firmen für dieselbe Abzocke in UK verfolgt werden und hierzulande nicht. *[aktueller Beitrag hierzu siehe hier oder suche nach "phonepayplus"]
*Eine fundierte und trotzdem eingestellte Strafanzeige als "Pfeffer" ist da auch nicht schlecht*, insbesondere könnte man diese eben Tante Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger vorlegen und sie fragen, was aus ihrem Sommerlochsgeblubber geworden ist, von wegen "ich fordere die Staatsanwaltschaften zu härterem Vorgehen auf".

Aber selbst dann, wenn es viele machen, sehe ich die Erfolgsaussichten für eine Eindämmung einer Abzockform X vor Ablauf ihres "Haltbarkeitsdatums" als äußerst gering an. Das ist eine Realität in Deutschland und ein Unterschied zu anderen Ländern, ganz egal, um welche Abzock/Betrugsform es konkret geht. Verbraucherschutz in Deutschland ist im europäischen Vergleich mangelhaft - aber es gelingt den Politikern seit Jahrzehnten, in der Bevölkerung den Irrglauben aufrecht zu erhalten, der Verbraucherschutz wäre gerade in Deutschland vorbildlich.

So. Ich habe mich jetzt ein wenig vom Thema Strafanzeigen entfernt - aber es geht ja immer um das Thema: _Wie bekämpft man Abzocke und Betrug? _Und, um den Kreis zu schließen, das tut man eben nicht mit sinnlosen Strafanzeigen. Da bin ich auch bei Teleton!


Teleton schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn stattdessen mal damit sich mit 7-8 Leuten zusammenzutun und eine zivilrechtliche Klage auf Rückzahlung zu führen. Kostet jeden höchstens 50-75,- Euro Mit einem solchen Urteil ließe sich mehr bewegen als mit 100ten von schlecht vorbereiteten Strafanzeigen.


Teleton, Reducal und aka-aka stehen hier für zusammen 25 Jahre Beschäftigung mit dem Thema. Ein Bruchteil dieses Backgrounds würde Tante Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger gut zu Gesicht stehen...


----------



## BenTigger (13 Februar 2012)

Teleton, Reducal und aka-aka stehen hier für zusammen 25 Jahre Beschäftigung mit dem Thema. Ein Bruchteil dieses Backgrounds würde Tante Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger gut zu Gesicht stehen...
.... ist als Idee nicht verkehrt. Wie kann man Euch als Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger Berater im Ministerium vorschlagen???


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Februar 2012)

War die Doppeldeutigkeit etwa ein Freudscher Fehler? Nein... ich meinte damit nur, dass Politiker oft keine Ahnung vom wirklichen Leben haben. Das gilt in allen Bereichen, auch beim Verbraucherschutz oder bei "gewissen Mängeln" im juristischen "Instrumentarium" (oder auch "nur" in seiner "Handhabung"). Wenn Politiker sich dann beraten lassen, spricht irgendein Lobbyverband vor (wie BITKOM, igitt) - und eben keine Reducals, Heikos, Saschas, Teletons, usw.
Aka-Akas Versuche der Kommunikation mit Ministerien endeten bisher sämtlich... _kafkaesk..._


----------



## BenTigger (13 Februar 2012)

Sorry, das [ir] und [/ir] geht ja nicht mehr und meine Editorfunktionen gehen auch nicht mehr. Sollte noch ein Smiley dhinter sein.


----------



## senioreninfo (13 Februar 2012)

Ja, was soll ich sagen. Jetzt habe ich wirklich mein Geld zurück erhalten.
netMobile(MobileSpy)/ GUERILLA MOBILE BERLIN GMBH hat aus Kulanz zurück gezahlt. Es war ein riesiger Aufwand. Die Frage bleibt nur, warum kann man nicht vorher reden. Wenn manche Glück haben (es war vor mir schon eine Kulanz-Rückzahlung beschrieben), tun mir trotzdem die Anderen leid. Es geht nur selten gut ab. Es hat auch nicht Jeder den Kampfgeist und Durchhaltevermögen. Aka-Aka hat den Ausschnitt aus der Sendung Akte hier aufrufbar gemacht. Da wird man doch nachdenklich, wie ein Fernsehsender abgefertigt wird.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Februar 2012)

senioreninfo schrieb:


> Ja, was soll ich sagen. Jetzt habe ich wirklich mein Geld zurück erhalten.[...]Es geht nur selten gut ab. Es hat auch nicht Jeder den Kampfgeist und Durchhaltevermögen.


Deshalb lohnt es sich ja für diese "Geschäftszweige"...

Ich gratuliere Dir! Die ursprünglichen Forderungen, die mich zu diesem Thema gebracht haben, wurden übrigens ebenfalls "aus Kulanz erlassen". Aber ich war damit nicht zufrieden. Das geschah vor langer Zeit, muß so im Herbst 2003 gewesen sein. Viele, die hier noch nach Jahren regelmäßig schreiben, hatten ähnliche Erfahrungen. Manche kämpften erfolgreich und waren damit zufrieden. Einige kämpfen heute noch... Die Waffen der Betrüger haben sich verändert, die Masche bleibt. Auch die illegalen Dialer damals musste niemand bezahlen. Eigentlich. So geht das immer weiter, solange in Deutschland das Prinzip "Der Staat schützt innovative Betrüger" gilt.


----------



## Reducal (14 Februar 2012)

senioreninfo schrieb:


> Da wird man doch nachdenklich, wie ein Fernsehsender abgefertigt wird.


Die Behören übrigens wahrscheinlich genau so! Halunken lasen sich nicht einfach so in die Karten schaun und seriöse Geschäftsleute (so sie welche sind) auch nicht. Selbst mit diversen richterlichen Beschlüssen bleibt es sicherlich beim Stochern im Ameisenhaufen für die ungeübten Beamten. Das ist das, was ich damit meinte:


Reducal schrieb:


> Eine weitere Komponente erfolgreicher Verfahrenshinderung ist die Verteidigung der innovativen Geschäftsideen.


----------



## anonymous (15 Februar 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Du nennst dich "gopay verklager"? Warum willst du dann so eine schwachsinnige Anzeige erstatten? Das ist kein Verklagen! Außerdem bietet gopay nur das Abrechnungssystem, der Anbieter ist ein anderer. "Vortäuschen falscher Tatsachen" ist ein Betrugstatbestand, dafür gibts übrigens keine separate Anzeigenaufnahme. Und abschließend: genau von solcher wirren Qualität dürften nahezu alle Anzeigen der Beschwerdeführer sein - nun überlege mal, warum selbst die Staatsanwaltschaften anscheinend mit Recht an der Ernsthaftigkeit solcher Anzeigen zweifeln können.



Klar ist gopay =Netmobile
Netmobile  vetreibt  Schrotthandel, handelt nicht nur mit eigene Abo´s, sondern auch mit  Dienstleistungen anderer Anbieter.
Zurzeit heißt es noch Netmobile,partiell doch schon anders....es  teilt sich auf ,egal ob Stadt oder Staat.

Aber vergessen wir nicht mein Telefonanbieter.Eine Frage der Einstellung, KLAR er kann auch was dazu verdienen..........DEFINITIV!!!!
Von vornherein Einstellbar beim Verkauf/Vetragsabschluss eines Handys. Drittanbietersperre!!! 
Wieso ist diese nicht dabei????
 Anders  gefragt :
Wieso ist es so eingestellt,dass diese Abo´s  aktiviert werden können obwohl es bekannt ist was Sache ist??


----------



## Teleton (15 Februar 2012)

anonymous schrieb:


> Wieso ist es so eingestellt,dass diese Abo´s aktiviert werden können obwohl es bekannt ist was Sache ist??


Weil sonst kein Geld verdient werden kann? Niemand zwingt die Netzbetreiber den Abo-Rotz mitzumachen. Alles freiwillig.


----------



## Reducal (16 Februar 2012)

anonymous schrieb:


> Von vornherein Einstellbar beim Verkauf/Vetragsabschluss eines Handys. Drittanbietersperre!!!
> Wieso ist diese nicht dabei????


Schau mal hier:http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...nicht-gleich-drittanbieter.34844/#post-336014


> Provider Telefonica O2 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das heißt, wenn alles von Haus aus gesperrt werden würde, könnte man z. B. mit modernen Smartphones (Verkaufsrang > 50%) viele Angebote und Features gar nicht oder nur eingeschränkt nutzen. Das Zeitalter einfacher Telefonie ist schlichtweg vorbei!


----------



## senioreninfo (16 Februar 2012)

Wer kommt schon drauf, dass da auch noch solche Unterschiede bestehen. Klarmobil hält einen dazu "Dumm". Es wurde extra ein Chat geführt wegen dem Reinfall
netMobile(MobileSpy)/ GUERILLA MOBILE BERLIN GMBH
Nur Drittanbieter-Sperre boten sie an. Nichts wird von den weiteren Möglichkeiten (Gefahren) gesagt. Werde gleich erneut nachfragen. Für mich und bestimmt auch andere Senioren kommt der andere Schnickschnack (Musik runterladen usw) sowieso nicht in Frage.
Danke Reducal


----------



## senioreninfo (16 Februar 2012)

Schon habe ich eine Antwort von meinem Provider „Klarmobil“. Hier der Antwort-Text:
„Wir haben nur die Möglichkeit einer Drittanbietersperre. Andere Sperren können wir nicht anbieten“. Die Unternehmen kennen den Unterschied auch nicht oder wollen nicht.


----------



## Tobermory (13 März 2012)

In einem anderen Forum berichtete am 08.02. Userin "Kathrin" über eine von ihr gegen die "net-mobile AG" gestellte Strafanzeige. Aus dem dort geposteten Schreiben der Staatsanwaltschaft geht klar hervor, dass die Ermittlungen eingestellt wurden:

http://www.duesseldorf-blog.de/2011/06/03/net-mobile-ag-go-pay-abzocke-aus-dem-medienhafen/

Entscheidender Passus im Schreiben der Staatsanwaltschaft : "Die net mobile AG habe lediglich die technischen Dienstleistungen, unter anderem bzgl. der Bezahlmethode “goPay”, übernommen."

Im vorliegenden Fall wurde eben nachweislich von der Tochter der Beschwerdeführerin per Handy ein Abo mit einer in Mallorca ansässigen Sexkontaktbörse abgeschlossen. Wer das tut, ist wohl selbst schuld.

Den Provider oder Dienstleister beim Bezahlverfahren (es könnte auch ein Kreditkartenunternehmen sein) kann man offensichtlich nicht in die Verantwortung nehmen. Das mag (in diesem Fall für die wütende Mutter) unbefriedigend sein, aber bei realistischer Betrachtung ist daran nicht zu deuteln.

Allerdings kann man die Frage stellen, warum ein grundsätzlich seriöses Unternehmen (die Aktienmehrheit der net-mobile wird vom japanischen Mobilfunkgiganten NNT-Docomo gehalten) Bezahldienste für solchen Schmuddelkram übernimmt.

Manche Eltern sollten vielleicht eher ihren Kindern den verantwortungsbewussten Umgang mit dem Handy lehren, statt nach dem Staatsanwalt zu rufen und Justizschelte zu üben.


----------



## Hippo (13 März 2012)

Kann man sehr wohl, denn ein verantwortungsvoller Dienstleister setzt eine entsprechende Altersverifizierung gerade von solche Schweinchenseiten ...
Außerdem ist das "sicheinfangen" eines sonstigen Abos auch sehr leicht. Einmal mit Wurstfingern versehentlich auf die falsche Anzeige gegriffelt und schon hast Du ein Abo an der Backe.
Wenn das aber genausolange dauert wie bei den berüchtigten Computer-Abofallen bis sich das bis in Justizkreise rumspricht können wir so in 6-7 Jahren mit der Erleuchtung rechnen.
Von den üblichen Tricks der Verschleierung daß es sich um ein Abo handelt mal noch ganz zu schweigen.
Du hast recht damit daß Eltern der heutigen Generation Smartphone ein guter Teil der Verantwortung für die Erziehung der Kinder zukommt, nur die jetzige Elterngeneration ist mit diesen Geräten nicht aufgewachsen und jetzt sollen sie darüber erziehen und haben oft selber keine Ahnung von der Technik geschweige denn von den Fallen die da lauern.


----------



## Teleton (13 März 2012)

Die STA hat einfach den vorformulierten Kram des Anbieters übernommen. Davon dass deutliche Preisinformationen erfolgten, der Abobezug erläutert und eine Widerrufsbelehrung übermittelt wurde lese ich nix. Ist der STA aber sowieso egal.



> Den Provider oder Dienstleister beim Bezahlverfahren (es könnte auch ein Kreditkartenunternehmen sein) kann man offensichtlich nicht in die Verantwortung nehmen.


Wann habe ich meinen Telefonprovider gebeten meine SIM-Karte zu einer Geldbörse für allerlei Fremdanbietergewürm zu verwandeln? Die Kreditkarte habe ich zum bezahlen, die Simkarte zu telefonieren. Muss ich echt dankbar sein, dass mein Wasserwerk nicht direkt noch irgendein Geschlechtsteileabo für irgendwelche vorbestraften Schurken abrechnet?


> Manche Eltern sollten vielleicht eher ihren Kindern den verantwortungsbewussten Umgang mit dem Handy lehren, statt nach dem Staatsanwalt zu rufen und Justizschelte zu üben.


 Wie soll das gehen wenn die Anbieter extra Fallen für die Welpen aufstellen und zum Teil nichtmals eine Taschendiebliste (vulgo Drittanbietersperre) möglich ist.


----------



## Tobermory (13 März 2012)

Teleton schrieb:


> ...Wann habe ich meinen Telefonprovider gebeten meine SIM-Karte zu einer Geldbörse für allerlei Fremdanbietergewürm zu verwandeln?...


Das Bezahlen über das Handy kann ja durchaus sinnvoll sein (wenn man z.B. sein Guthaben aufladen will). Der Zugriff erfolgt ja nicht willkürlich. Ich nutze nun sicher über zwanzig Jahre Mobilfunk und hatte noch nie eine Abbuchung für fremde Dienste, weil ich die einfach nicht in Anspruch nehme.

Ich bin ja sehr für Verbraucherschutz, aber man kann erwarten, dass der Verbraucher sich auch selbst schützt. Wer sich nachweislich (wie in dem beschriebenen Fall) bei einer Sexkontaktbörse einloggt und hinterher "Kaufreue" geltend macht, ist entweder dumm oder handelt fahrlässig.

Im Übrigen unterscheidet sich technisch der Vorgang z.B. nicht von dem massenhaft benutzten Voting bei den Casting-Shows über Mobilfunk oder Festnetz. Da läuft die Abrechnung auch über den Provider. Keiner wird gezwungen da anzurufen.

Ich kenne Leute, die sich beharrlich weigern Lastschriften (selbst seriöser Firmen oder Institutionen) von ihrem Konto zu autorisieren.

Leider erfährt man im beschriebenen Fall nicht, wie alt denn die Tochter der Beschwerdeführerin ist. Das wäre ein wichtiges Detail, um den Fall ggf. unter dem Aspekt des Jugendschutzes kritisch zu werten.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 März 2012)

Tobermory schrieb:


> Allerdings kann man die Frage stellen, warum ein grundsätzlich seriöses Unternehmen (die Aktienmehrheit der net-mobile wird vom japanischen Mobilfunkgiganten NNT-Docomo gehalten) Bezahldienste für solchen Schmuddelkram übernimmt.


Quatsch. Man könnte eher die Frage stellen, warum ein grundsätzlich seriöses Unternehmen wie NTT-Docomo eine solche Firma braucht.


----------



## Tobermory (13 März 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Quatsch. Man könnte eher die Frage stellen, warum ein grundsätzlich seriöses Unternehmen wie NTT-Docomo eine solche Firma braucht.


Die Antwort kann man doch aus offiziellen Verlautbarungen der Firma entnehmen:

"Zu den weltweit mehr als 500 Kunden zählen national und global operierende Mobilfunkanbieter, Medienunternehmen, Portale, Markenartikler, sowie TV Sendeanstalten, für die man komplette mobile interaktive TV-Services bereitstellt."

Mancher Kunde ist bestimmt nicht gut für das Image. Aber ich bleibe dabei: Der Anbieter des Bezahlsystems ist der falsche Adressat. In jeder schummrigen Bar kann man mit Kreditkarte bezahlen und das schon lange bevor es Handy oder Internet gab.

Es mag Ihnen nicht gefallen, aber das Bezahlen über das Handy mit einer generierten TAN ist im Prinzip sogar eine ziemlich sichere Variante in der zunehmend mobilen Gesellschaft. Die Kreditkarte ist erheblich riskanter. Einer meiner Freunde ist als Topmanager viel im asiatischen Raum unterwegs. Der kann anschaulich über die Risiken berichten, die selbst dann bestehen, wenn man die Karte nur in 5-Sterne Hotels (z.B. in Indien) nutzt.


----------



## Reducal (13 März 2012)

Tobermory schrieb:


> ...das Bezahlen über das Handy mit einer generierten TAN ist im Prinzip sogar eine ziemlich sichere Variante ....


Wenn es überhaupt eine TAN gibt? Schon mal was vom Kater Tom gehört?


Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> http://www.heise.de/ct/artikel/Inkasso-auf-Fingertipp-1102753.html
> 
> "Inkasso auf Fingertipp" erläutert anschaulich eine Variante um das technischen Prozedere einer schleichenden Gefahr für die Verbraucher und die Problemhaftigkeit des "mobile Payment".


----------



## Tobermory (13 März 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Wenn es überhaupt eine TAN gibt? Schon mal was vom Kater Tom gehört?


Lesen Sie doch einfach, was im Schreiben der Staatsanwaltschaft steht, bevor Sie polemisieren:

"...ist bekannt, dass die Bezahlmethode in der Form funktioniert, dass der
Kunde auf einer Internetseite seine Handynummer angibt und sodann per SMS eine
TAN zugeschickt bekommt. Diese TAN muss wiederum auf der Internetseite innerhalb
eines kurzen Zeitfensters eingegeben werden, um den Dienst nutzen zu können.
Gleichzeitig wird der Bezahlvorgang ausgelöst und die entstandenen Kosten in
Rechnung gestellt."


----------



## Tobermory (13 März 2012)

In dem ct-Artikel findet man den interssanten Hinweis: "Bleibt die Frage, wie sich Smartphone-Nutzer generell vor dem Abofallen-Inkasso schützen können. Telekom und Vodafone bieten kostenfrei an, über die Hotline gezielt das Inkasso für Drittanbieter sperren zu lassen."


----------



## Hippo (13 März 2012)

Tobermory schrieb:


> ... Telekom und Vodafone bieten kostenfrei an, über die Hotline gezielt das Inkasso für Drittanbieter sperren zu lassen."


Und die ganzen anderen Anbieter/Reseller?
Und wer klärt den Kunden darüber auf, bzw warum ist die Drittanbietersperre nicht die Standardeinstellung?
Und was ist mit dem WAP-Billing?


----------



## Tobermory (13 März 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Und die ganzen anderen Anbieter/Reseller?
> ...


Steht auch in dem Artikel: "Bei E-Plus lassen sich nur einzelne Content-Anbieter sperren. O2 bietet auch eine solche Möglichkeit nicht"


----------



## Hippo (14 März 2012)

Eben ...
Und wer sagt das dem erstmal unbedarften und werbegelockten Kunden?
Der weiß doch nicht mal daß es das gibt. Das kriegen wir hier doch laufend mit wie entgeistert Poster oft nachfragen wenn wir nach der Drittanbietersperre fragen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 März 2012)

Tobermory schrieb:


> Lesen Sie doch einfach, was im Schreiben der Staatsanwaltschaft steht, bevor Sie polemisieren:
> 
> "...ist bekannt, dass die Bezahlmethode in der Form funktioniert, dass der
> Kunde auf einer Internetseite seine Handynummer angibt und sodann per SMS eine
> ...


Ja glauben Sie denn, Net Mobile würde sagen "Gut möglich, dass der geplante Ablauf in diesem Falle nicht so war"? Genauso haben die Provider bei Dialern doch auch argumentiert: alles einwandfrei. Es gibt nur leider in ganz Europa Hunderttausende Leute, die behaupten, dass es eben NICHT so war. Und ab und an stellt sich dann schon einmal eine Firma hin und sagt "Hoppla, kurz vor Weihnachten hatten wir eine technische Störung und deshalb gab es die Bestätigungs-SMS nicht und trotzdem fielen Kosten an" (ich müsste den Beleg raussuchen). Ja so was. Ist neulich in UK passiert. Dort wurden auch Untersuchungsberichte veröffentlicht, aus denen hervorgeht, dass bestimmte im System des Zahlungsanbieters als an den Kunden versandt verzeichnete Hinweise beim Kunden nie angekommen sind.
Dass eine StA nicht gerichtsfest beweisen kann, dass es als Betrug einzuschätzendes Verhalten gab, heißt überhaupt nicht, dass es nicht doch vorkommt. Es geht nicht um Einzelfälle, es geht um Hunderttausende. Und die behaupten das alle, weil sie nicht zahlen wollen? Das glaube ich nicht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 März 2012)

Glauben Sie, die britisched Regulierungsbehörde veröffentlicht einen Leitfaden für die Abrechnung mobiler Inhalte einfach so zum Spaß?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...ntlichen-leitfaden-für-apps-abrechnung.38081/

zB steht darin im Zusammenhang mit der Aussagekraft der von den Providwern vorgelegten Belege für einen willentlichen Vertragsschluß


> Providers are asked to note that, *where* such *malicious software* (‘malware’) *is found*, then *a Tribunal may not be likely to consider any proof of consent *(including Mobile Origination messages or records of calls) *to be robust enough*.


Das kann nichts anderes bedeuten, als dass die Regulierungsbehörde dort u.a. davon ausgeht, dass es möglich ist, die "Sicherheitssysteme" der Zahlungsprovider zu manipulieren.

Warum sollten die Regulierer so etwas schreiben, wenn es nicht möglich ist?
Dann wäre nur noch zu prüfen, inwieweit Verantwortlichen der Zahlungsprovider nachweislich bekannt ist, wer da manipuliert.


----------



## Tobermory (14 März 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Eben ...
> Und wer sagt das dem erstmal unbedarften und werbegelockten Kunden?
> Der weiß doch nicht mal daß es das gibt. Das kriegen wir hier doch laufend mit wie entgeistert Poster oft nachfragen wenn wir nach der Drittanbietersperre fragen.


Deshalb ist ja gut, dass es diese aufklärende Plattform gibt. "Unbedarftheit" ist allerdings immer gefährlich und selten eine gute Ausrede. Wir haben ja alle eine Eigenverantwortung wenn wir ein Handy, ein Auto oder einen Rasenmäher bedienen.
Ich war lange in der Branche Einzelhandel tätig. Die Rechte des Kunden sind in den vergangenen Jahrzehnten dramatisch gestärkt worden.


----------



## Hippo (14 März 2012)

Gut, dann bleiben wir beim Rasenmäher ...
Heute gibts Sicherheitseinrichtungen die es früher nicht gab. Warum? Weil sie der Gesetzgeber irgendwann vorgeschrieben hat!
Heute kriegst Du keinen Mäher mehr ohne Totmannschalter und Messerstop. Früher konntest Du einen Mäher mit Vollgas stehen lassen oder gar auf die Seite kippen. Heute bleibt das Ding sofort stehen wenn Du den Griff losläßt.
Warum läßt der Gesetzgeber der ja weißgott schon höchst fragwürdige Vorschriften erlassen hat diese Abzocke zu.
Das was Du so nonchalant als Unbedarftheit darstellst bezeichnen wir hier schon als an Trickdiebstahl grenzend.
Wie lange hats gedauert bis den Opfern von Skimming-Attacken geglaubt wurde daß sie nicht leichtfertig mit ihrer EC-Karte umgegangen sind?
Willst Du denen auch Unbedarftheit vorwerfen weil sie den Geldautomaten nicht auf diese Skimmertechnik (aufgesetzte Zweittastatur und vorgesetzten Kartenleser) untersucht haben?
Oder der relativ neue Trick bei dem EC-Terminals in Baumärkten manipuliert werden? Unbedarftheit der Kassenkraft?


----------



## Tobermory (14 März 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Gut, dann bleiben wir beim Rasenmäher .....


Ich habe mich erst heute angemeldet und nehme die Einwände ernst. Es ist ein spannendes Thema, das man sachlich diskutieren sollte. Ich melde mich wieder, sobald ich die Beiträge gewertet habe. Vorab nur: Ich plädiere natürlich nicht für kriminelle Machenschaften sondern gegen die fast kriminell zu nennende Fahrlässigkeit der Betroffenen.


----------



## Reducal (14 März 2012)

@Tobermory, nimm dann mal bitte auch zur Kenntnis, dass du anscheinend immer noch davon ausgehst, dass die Abonnements stets über das Internet unter Beteiligung eines Mobilfunkgerätes/-vertrages abgeschlossen werden.

Dem ist aber oft nicht so. Natürlich gibt es Leute, die auf Angebote aus dem Internet rein fallen und die durchaus vorhandenen (aber zumeist unzureichend deutlich dargestellten) Preisangaben nicht wahr nehmen. Später ist dann das Geschrei groß und der Mobilfunknutzer kann sich nicht erklären, wie die Buchung zu Stande gekommen sein soll.

Anders sieht es aus, wenn die Leutz Smartphones mit mobiler Internetverbindung nutzen. Diese Leute bekommen keinen PIN, wie du das nun schon mehrfach angebracht hattest. Deren Surfverhalten auf dem Minidisplay, nämlich einfach nur das Durchwischen der Anzeige, ermöglicht es den Schurken unter den Anbietern Werbung oder sonstige Anzeigen so darzustellen, dass sie unbemerkt vom Nutzer zu den Abonnements führen. Der Nutzer selbst bemerkt die Abfolge und die Buchung natürlich erst wenn entweder seine Karte geschröpft wurde oder mit merkwürdigen Posten auf der Handyrechnung.

Jetzt sind wir hier im Thread hinsichtlich der Sinnhaftigkeit einer Anzeigenerstattung. Dabei kann konkret festgestellt werden, dass es sich bei Abrechnungen, wie der zuletzt erklärten, sehr wohl auch um ein strafbares Verhalten von zumindest dem Anbieter handeln kann. Der Zahlungssystembetreiber, also die Schnittstelle zum Buchungsmanagement, unterstützt aktiv die Handlungen solcher Schurken und die Verantwortlichen machen sich somit zumindest der Beihilfe zu dem Betrug durch den (nicht selten anonymen) Anbieter verdächtig.

Wer ein Zahlungssystem zur Gewinnerzielung anbietet, das zum Missbrauch einlädt, der muss sich durchaus auch darüber im Klaren sein, dass ihm eine gewisse Mittäterschaft unterstellt werden kann. Dies gilt insbesondere dann, wenn der Zahlungssystemanbieter aus zeitnahen Beschwerden herleiten kann, dass es ein Abonnement problemhaftig ausgelöst worden ist.

Das Hauptproblem für die Staatsanwaltschaft und die Polizei ist allerdings jenes, dass man den Betrug aus der schädigenden Session an einem Smartphone womöglich nicht gerichtsfest beweisen kann. Was einem Geschädigten passiert ist, dürfte kaum an dessen Telefon zu rekapitulieren sein, da solche Browseranzeigen entweder gar nicht oder nur sehr kurzfristig gespeichert werden. Zum Zeitpunkt einer Strafanzeige - also Wochen später - kann kein Nachweis der Straftat mehr mit der für eine Anklage erforderlichen Sicherheit geführt werden.

Frage: ._...hat überhaupt schon mal jemand davon gehört, dass wegen so einer strittigen Buchung ein Smartphone sichergestellt und dann durch einen EDV-Sachverständigen erfolgreich begutachtet wurde?_

Hier ein Denkanstoß, was Leutz so passieren kann: 





Mineboy schrieb:


> Habe ... mit einer Handyapp gearbeitet. Dabei habe ich wohl versehentlich auf einen dort eingeblendeten Werbebanner gedrückt. Daraufhin hat sich der Webbrowser geöffnet und begann eine Seite zu laden. Das habe ich aber gar nicht erst abgewartet, sondern den Browser mit der noch nicht fertig gelandenen Seite wieder geschlossen. Kurz darauf hab ich aber eine SMS bekommen, welche mich in dem Abo begrüßte und ein paar weitere Sekunden später die SMS von Vodafone, daß meine Rechnung belastet wurde.
> Ich habe definitiv keine bewußte Auswahl getroffen, hab keine Zustimmungen erteilt, noch hab ich irgendwo eine PIN oder sonst etwas eingegeben.


----------



## senioreninfo (14 März 2012)

Oh oh Tobermoryo hoffentlich fällst Du nicht auch mal herein. So einfach ist das nicht. Sonst wären alle ein bisschen Dumm, wie Du schreibst. Du merkst gar nicht, dass die Leute von Problemen sprechen, die sie erfahren haben. Wenn es Dir mal passiert, dann weine nicht, wir lachen dann auch über Dich


----------



## Tobermory (14 März 2012)

senioreninfo schrieb:


> Oh oh Tobermoryo hoffentlich fällst Du nicht auch mal herein. So einfach ist das nicht. Sonst wären alle ein bisschen Dumm, wie Du schreibst. Du merkst gar nicht, dass die Leute von Problemen sprechen, die sie erfahren haben. Wenn es Dir mal passiert, dann weine nicht, wir lachen dann auch über Dich


Ich habe nicht "alle" als "dumm" bezeichnet. Ich bezog mich nur auf einen konkreten Fall in dem es mir lächerlich vorkam, nach dem Staatsanwalt zu rufen.

Wer bei einer solchen Seite:

 http://mydirtymobile.com/ 

wie im Schreiben der Staatsanwaltschaft beschrieben, einen Bezahlvorgang auslöst, ist tatsächlich ein "bisschen dumm". Übrigens ist dem Impressum der Seite zu entnehmen, dass Bezahlung nur noch über das Unternehmen INET-CASH oder Kreditkarte abgewickelt wird. Wahrscheinlich hat man bei net-mobile inzwischen erkannt, dass solche Kunden den Ruf schädigen.

Grundsätzlich ist mobile payment ein sicheres Verfahren, in dem nicht ohne Grund die Strategen bei "EBay" oder "Google" große Zukunftsperspektiven sehen. Auch die Mobilfunkanbieter Deutsche Telekom, Vodafone und Telefónica O2 wollen ein gemeinsames Unternehmen gründen, um dem Bezahlen mit dem Handy zum Durchbruch zu verhelfen. So besehen ist die Frage warum der führende japanische Mobilfunkanbieter NTT-Docomo bei net-mobile mit über 80% als Hauptaktionär eingestiegen ist, leicht zu beantworten.

[Modedit by Hippo: Link entschärft]


----------



## Hippo (14 März 2012)

Ich stelle jetzt mal - *zugegeben mit einigem Bauchweh* - das im obigen Link erwähnte Einstellungsschreiben des StA hier ein.


> Aktenzeichen
> 90 Js 458/12 A
> 
> das aufgrund Ihrer Strafanzeige eingeleitete Ermittlungsverfahren richtet sich gegen die Beschuldigten T. N., K. M. K., D. P., F. H. und E. Sl.
> ...


 
Das ist m.E. eine Mischung aus schlechter Anzeigenvorbereitung der Anzeigeerstatterin, technischem Unvermögen der StAin und Lücken in der Gesetzgebung.
Bei der von der StAin aus unterschiedlichsten Gründen zugrundegelegten Beweislage blieb ja nichts anderes übrig als eine Einstellung

Interessant ist wie ich finde die totale Unkenntnis der Möglichkeiten des WAP-Billings wie ich in einem Post weiter oben schon erwähnt habe.
Es wird beschrieben daß die Fakturierung durchaus NUR über die Telefonnummer eingeleitet werden kann, aber dabei nur auf ein maschinell erstelltes Protokoll eingegangen. Nicht eingegangen wird in dem Schreiben ob das angesprochene Anbieterprotokoll ein "qualifiziertes Prüfprotokoll nach §45i TKG ist oder nur ein Waschzettel des Anbieters.
Mir persönlich stellen sich bei dieser Einstellungsverfügung jedenfalls sämtliche Nackenhaare auf.


----------



## Teleton (14 März 2012)

> Grundsätzlich ist mobile payment ein sicheres Verfahren


Eben nicht, dass ist ein gefährlicher Irrweg, weil schon die Grundannahme falsch sind. Warum soll meine SIM-Karte mehr können als telefonieren? Die gesamte Handyabrechnung beruht auf folgender These: Mobilfunkverträge werden von Volljährigen abgeschlossen. Wenn also jemand die Karte benutzen kann dann darf der auch mit Wirkung für den Anschlussinhaber beliebige Verträge abschließen, weil ja der arme Anbieter auf der anderen Seite nicht ahnen kann, dass keine Vollmacht besteht. Für Telefonate mag das ja noch stimmen aber doch nicht für jeden beliebigen Dreck selbst wenn eine Pin übertragen wird. Was soll die Pin beweisen? Doch nur dass die SIM-Karte verwendet wurde, aber warum soll der Inhaber vertraglich verpflichtet sein?
Das Ganze lässt sich doch ausweiten, warum soll das nur im Mobilfunk gelten. Wenn ich anrufe und die 8-jährige Tochter geht ran, kann ich davon ausgehen,dass diese Verträge mit Wirkung für die Eltern abschließen darf. Genauso an der Haustür, Mietverträge werden auch nur von Erwachsenen gezeichnet. Als Kontrollinstanz werfe ich halt einen Zettel mit einer Pin-Nummer durch den Briefkastenschlitz und lsse ihn mir wieder aushändigen.
Außerdem lässt sich vertreten, dass Eltern für alles haften was Kinder im Internet kaufen, da ja der Providervertrag vom Erwachsenen unterzeichnet wurde. Also darf auch jeder Nutzer den Inhaber zu beliebigen Verträgen verpflichten.

Bei der Kreditkarte weiß ich, dass sie zum bezahlen ist und bin wunderbar geschützt. Ohne von mir unterzeichneten Beleg brauche ich nämlich nicht zu zahlen. Üblicherweise reicht man Kreditkarten auch nicht weiter.

Ganz abgesehen von diesen Problemen funktioniert die Aboabrechnung nur deshalb weil von sämtlichen Anbietern konsequent die gesetzlichen Informationspflichten insbesondere zum Widerrufsrecht ignorieren, eine ordnungsgemäße Belehrung habe ich noch nirgends gesehen.




> Auch die Mobilfunkanbieter Deutsche Telekom, Vodafone und Telefónica O2 wollen ein gemeinsames Unternehmen gründen, um dem Bezahlen mit dem Handy zum Durchbruch zu verhelfen.


Na super, dann haben wir bald wieder Abos mit Tagesabrechnung für 9,90. Man lockt mit solchen Angeboten die falschen Anbieter an. Es ist nun mal leider so, dass es wohl kein Gewerbe mit mehr schwarzen Schafen gibt als die Telefonbranche.


----------



## Tobermory (14 März 2012)

Apropos Kreditkarte. Da bin ich anderer Meinung. Kreditkartenbetrug ist ziemlich verbreitet. Aber man kann natürlich selbst vorbeugen, indem man z.B. nicht auf pishing Mails hereinfällt, wie ich gerade eine in meinem Postfach gefunden habe:

"Sehr geehrter Inhaber der Kreditkarte,

Wir haben unsere Sicherheit auf allen Kreditkarten zugenommen.
Bitte laden Sie das beigefügte Formular aus und Bestätigen Infos 
bei uns.

Ihre Kreditkarte wird auf Eis gelegt werden, nachdem Sie das 
Formular Ihre Karte in vollem Umfang gesichert und kann jetzt 
verwendet werden abzuschließen.

Danke,
© Copyright Kreditkarte Europe 2012"

In der Anlage findet sich dann eine Zip-Datei, die man anklicken soll. Diese Kriminellen beherrschen zwar nicht einmal die deutsche Sprache, aber vielleicht funktioniert die Masche trotzdem in einigen Fällen.


----------



## Teleton (14 März 2012)

> Kreditkartenbetrug ist ziemlich verbreitet.


Der trifft aber i.d.R nicht den Inhaber der Karte sondern das Unternehmen oder den Verkäufer. Die Kreditkartenfirma hat deshalb auch ein Interesse Betrug zu vermeiden. Bei der Handybezahlung läuft es anders, da haben sich die Taschendiebe mit den Betreibern verbündet um den Kunden abzukassieren.

Anders nur wenn mit der Kreditkarten-Pin sorglos umgegangen wird. Die bekomme ich aber persönlich mit entsprechenden Warnhinweisen zugeschickt. Bei der Handypinabrechnung wird die Pin an denjenigen geschickt der gerade das Handy in der Hand hält. Das ist ja ungefähr so als ob man die Pin auf die Karte schreibt.


----------



## Reducal (14 März 2012)

Andere Frage, wenn Tobermory schon Äpfel mit Birnen vergleicht - liest du eigentlich alle Beiträge, die sich mit dir beschäftigen? Siehe zum Beispiel meinen > HIER <.
Dein Beispiel mit mydirtymobile.com zeigt abermals, dass es gar keinen PIN gab sondern (und wenigstens das konnte ermittelt werden) die Buchung erfolgte über die MSISDN der Verbindung zwischen dem Handynutzer und dessen Provider.



> Nach Angaben des Unternehmens sei die Bestellung über das WAP-Portal mittels eines Mobilfunktelefons, in dessen Protokoll die Mobilfunkrufnummer des Teilnehmers übermittelt werde, erfolgt. Das im Wege der Bestellung genutzte Wireless Application Protocol zeichne sich gerade dadurch aus, dass es die MSISDN-Nummer, mit der der Dienst angefordert wurde und bei der es sich um eine Art Rufnummer der SIM-Karte handele, die weltweit einmalig sei und daher eindeutig zugeordnet werden könne, fälschungssicher übermittele. Der betreffende Dienst sei dem Endkunden wie folgt angeboten worden: Dem Kunden werde zunächst angezeigt, dass es sich bei dem Dienst um ein Abonnement zu einem Preis in Höhe von 4,99 € pro Woche handele. Durch Klicken des Bestellbuttons mit dem Abbild einer Play-Taste aktiviere der Kunde das Abonnement.
> ln Ihrem Fall sei dieser Button aktiviert und der Kauf dadurch bestätigt worden. Das Unternehmen hat den Bestellvorgang mit einem maschinell erstellten Protokoll belegt.


Die Staatsanwältin wiederum hat sich die Argumentation der beteiligten Unternehmen zu eigen gemacht. Ihr blieb auch nichts anderes übrig, da ein gegenteiliger Sachnachweis nicht erbracht werden kann.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 März 2012)

[off topic]



Reducal schrieb:


> Frage: ._...hat überhaupt schon mal jemand davon gehört, dass wegen so einer strittigen Buchung ein Smartphone sichergestellt und dann durch einen EDV-Sachverständigen erfolgreich begutachtet wurde?_


by the way: Falls mal jemand von einem hört, der so'n smartphone in die Finger kriegt:
der entsprechende Ermittler sollte sich mit der nötigen Technik vertraut machen
zB
[link entfernt, da ich mir über die Intention der Seite nicht sicher bin]

Die Ermittler sollten sich schnellstens damit vertraut machen (und wer zufällig in diesem Bereich Einfluß nehmen kann, sollte diesen Einfluß nutzen)

(das Englisch im Video ist grottenschlecht, aber der Inhalt ist gut)

siehe
https://viaforensics.com/services/mobile-forensics/


----------



## Reducal (14 März 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> > _durch einen EDV-Sachverständigen erfolgreich begutachtet wurde?_
> 
> 
> ....der entsprechende Ermittler sollte sich mit der nötigen Technik vertraut machen


Sorry Aka, doch da muss widersprochen werden. Ermittler sind die jenigen, die Anzeigen aufaubeiten und dann zu weiteren Entscheidungen der StA vorlegen. Technische Ermittlungen (wie ich sie meine) machen i. d. R. Servicedienststellen oder außen stehende Zuarbeiter. Wo kämen wir da hin, wenn jeder Wald- und Wiesengendarm sich in Technologien einarbeiten müsste, die weder seine Rolle von Amts wegen noch seine Ausbildung hergeben. Vor Gericht (wenn es dazu kommen sollte) würde ein Anwalt jeden Polizeibeamten wegen mangelnder Sachkenntnis deshalb demontieren und die Beweise als "nicht autorisiert erhoben" zu Nichte machen können.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 März 2012)

Des duad mer leid, I hob doch von dr Behörd koi Ahnung. I däd ja bloß moina dass es net schada däd wenn ebber se do auskenna däd. Oddr wenn ebber wissa däd was ma ois wissa kennt wemma wissa däd dass ma do ebben froga kennt.

oops. Jetzt ist mein Übersetzer durchgebrannt. Also in Kürze: Es muß halt bekannt sein, was man alles ermitteln *kann. *Wer das dann macht, ist ja schon der zweite Schritt. Mag ja sein, dass ein Anwalt die Beweise eines auf eigene Faust werkelnden Ermittlers in der Luft zerreißt... *Aber es könnte auch sein, dass überhaupt nicht daran gedacht wird, solche Beweise überhaupt zu sichern.*



Zum Thema "wie gehe ich bei der Forensik vor, um die Beweise vor Gericht verwenden zu können" steht in einem guten Fachbuch auch genug drin. Ich lese gerade *das Buch von Herrn Geschonneck*, der übrigens am 29. März in München ist anlässlich einer interessanten Tagung, die mir mit 360 Euro aber zu teuer ist
http://www.muenchner-kreis.de/uploads/tx_veranstaltung/Sicherheit_im_Internet_29.03.12.pdf

Von ihm ist auch die Seite
http://computer-forensik.org/


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 März 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Wo kämen wir da hin, wenn jeder Wald- und Wiesengendarm sich in Technologien einarbeiten müsste, die weder seine Rolle von Amts wegen noch seine Ausbildung hergeben.


Das ist ja kein Hexenwerk... Wie soll denn erfolgreiche Ermittlungsarbeit bei Massenphänomenen funktionieren, wenn nicht Massen von Ermittlern die Phänomene entsprechend bearbeiten können? Natürlich bewege ich mich da im Bereich der Phantasterei. Aber genau das ist bitter nötig...
Basisforensik für die Basis.
_Wo kämen wir hin, wenn jeder nur sagte, wo kämen wir hin und keiner ginge, um zu sehen, wohin wir kämen, wenn wir gingen._

Auch die polizeiliche Standardsoftware EnCase kann inzwischen mit Smartphones umgehen
http://www.heise.de/artikel-archiv/ix/2011/12/64_kiosk
(aber Standardsoftware steht natürlich auch immer im Fokus der Anti-Forensik)


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 März 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ... neulich in UK passiert. Dort wurden auch Untersuchungsberichte veröffentlicht, aus denen hervorgeht, dass bestimmte im System des Zahlungsanbieters als an den Kunden versandt verzeichnete Hinweise beim Kunden nie angekommen sind.


hier nachzulesen
http://www.phonepayplus.org.uk/~/me...of_Case_for_the_Executive_December_2011_1.pdf



> ...The 2Ergo message log shows that on 16/01/2010 the consumer
> received a free subscription reminder message. This is not shown on
> the independently verified message logs...
> ...The 2Ergo message log shows that on 16/03/2010, 16/04/2010,
> ...


Na wie gibt's denn so etwas???
Wenn ich den Text richtig verstehe, handelte es sich bei einem der Handies, von denen abgerechnet wurde, um ein Handy der britischen Regulierungsbehörde. Das ist natürlich blöd, wenn dann behauptet wird, der Handyinhaber habe irgendwelche Nachrichten erhalten, die irgendeine Bestellung bestätigen sollen.

Es bleibt also dabei: Die Staatsanwaltschaft in Deutschland hat den Ausführungen von net mobile geglaubt, weil man etwas anderes nie hätte nachweisen können. Das hat nichts damit zu tun, was wirklich passiert ist oder passiert sein könnte. Im übrigen bin ich überzeugt davon, dass evtl. auftretende Ungereimtheiten sehr wohl belegbar wären, z.B. durch Logdateien der Mobilfunkunternehmen. Aber was für ein Interesse sollten die daran haben? Das gilt auch für net-mobile. Wenn doch die "Augen zu-und durch"-Taktik reich macht?


----------



## Reducal (15 März 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Wie soll denn erfolgreiche Ermittlungsarbeit bei Massenphänomenen funktionieren, wenn nicht Massen von Ermittlern die Phänomene entsprechend bearbeiten können?


Die Antwort darauf erleben die abertausenden Anzeigenerstatter mit den Einstellungsverfügungen regelmäßig.





Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ....bewege ich mich da im Bereich der Phantasterei.


...du schreibst es!



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Auch die polizeiliche Standardsoftware EnCase kann inzwischen mit Smartphones umgehen...


O.K., die kann sicher sämtliche Speicherungen am Gerät aufspüren (Software, Apps, Einstellungen, Bilder, Videos, Dateien....). Aber kann sie auch Bowseraktivitäten, von vor einigen Wochen erkennen? Dort wären die Indizien zu finden und nicht in der Datenstruktur gespeicherter Dateien.

Außerdem (und das ist wohl die erhabene Erkenntnis in diesem Dialog) - wer stellt als Geschädigter sein Smartphone mit SIM-Card den Ermittlern für mindestens einige Tage aber eher Wochen bis hin zu mehreren Monaten zur Verfügung? Da geht man nicht einfach hin und zisch ist die Spiegelung erstellt - das braucht die erforderliche Zeit, denn zumeist gehts der Reihe und vor allem der Priorität nach! Hinsichtlich der Priorität bei einem 4,99-€-Einzelfall brauchen wir uns glaube ich gar keine Gedanken mehr machen. Freilich, das sind Massenphänomene! Aber in der Regel setzt kein, ohnehin mit Vorgängen überhäufter StA sich den Hut für bundesweite Ermittlungen auf, wenns nicht sein muss.



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ...dass evtl. auftretende Ungereimtheiten sehr wohl belegbar wären, z.B. durch Logdateien der Mobilfunkunternehmen.


Eben nicht! Die Mobilfunkunternehmen verarbeiten die Buchungen, nicht aber die entscheidenden Layouts der angezeigten (oder nicht angezeigten) Websites.

Bei den Dialern war das doch ähnlich! Dort wusste auch immer niemand wirklich, wie das Produkt beim Endkunden aufgeschlagen war und die Anbieter versicherten den Buchungsunternehmen stets (glaubhaft), dass alles mit rechten Dingen zugehen sollte. Da gab es dann Vorzeigeseiten und in der Realität waren ganz andere Dateien aktiv. Selbst als dann die Hashwertkontrolle kam, konnte ungeniert getrixt werden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 März 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Eben nicht! Die Mobilfunkunternehmen verarbeiten die Buchungen, nicht aber die entscheidenden Layouts der angezeigten (oder nicht angezeigten) Websites.


aber was wäre, wenn es - wie in UK - offensichtlich Unregelmäßigkeiten gibt zwischen den Logs der Zahlungsanbieter und den Logs über Nachrichten, die beim Kunden ankamen? In UK gab es da eben die Veröffentlichung, aus der hervorging, dass die angeblichen Nachrichten nie beim Kunden angekommen sind. Das würde zB zeigen, dass die Aussage von net-mobile nicht unbedingt ungeprüft so übernommen werden darf. Als Betroffener würde ich mit dieser Argument bei der Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Beschwerde gegen die Einstellung des Ermittlungsverfahrens einlegen. Aber ich bin ja mal wieder nicht Betroffener 
Die StA hat das Ermittlungsverfahren eingestellt, weil sie net-mobiles Aussage akzeptiert hat, dass es keine Abbuchung ohne Bestätigung gibt. Von Browserseiten war noch gar nicht die Schreibe...



Reducal schrieb:


> wer stellt als Geschädigter sein Smartphone mit SIM-Card den Ermittlern für mindestens einige Tage aber eher Wochen bis hin zu mehreren Monaten zur Verfügung?


Ich bleibe Phantast: Vielleicht gibt es ja die Möglichkeit, eine verwertbare Datensicherung so einfach herzustellen, dass dies nicht mehr nur die Sache von ein paar Experten ist, sondern dass so etwas vielleicht nicht jeder Wald- und Wiesengendarm kann, aber wenigstens in jedem größeren Präsidium einer. Ich hätte gerne Zeit genug, mich darüber mit einem Experten wie Geschonnek auszutauschen...


----------



## Heiko (16 März 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Ich bleibe Phantast: Vielleicht gibt es ja die Möglichkeit, eine verwertbare Datensicherung so einfach herzustellen, dass dies nicht mehr nur die Sache von ein paar Experten ist, sondern dass so etwas vielleicht nicht jeder Wald- und Wiesengendarm kann, aber wenigstens in jedem größeren Präsidium einer. Ich hätte gerne Zeit genug, mich darüber mit einem Experten wie Geschonnek auszutauschen...


Da habe ich eine eigene Meinung dazu. Das nächste Problem: Forensiker der Polizei arbeiten anders als Forensiker in der freien Wirtschaft. Das werde ich aber hier nicht weiter erläutern.
Datensicherung an Smartphones kriegen auch die Polizisten beigebracht. Mit der Sicherung ist es aber nicht getan, man muss die vorliegenden Daten auch richtig interpretieren können. Und es gibt definitiv nicht viele Experten, die bei der heute am Markt befindlichen Smartphone-Flut den Überblick bewahrt haben (falls überhaupt).


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 März 2012)

Heiko schrieb:


> Und es gibt definitiv nicht viele Experten, die bei der heute am Markt befindlichen Smartphone-Flut den Überblick bewahrt haben (falls überhaupt).


stimmt. Und was nutzen dann die Sicherungen? Da war ich ein etwas kurzsichtiger Phantast...


----------



## Reducal (16 März 2012)

Eher nix, weil sie keine sachgerecht auswerten kann. In Einzelfällen könnte man tiefer einsteigen, doch aber sicher nicht hier:


Reducal schrieb:


> 4,99-€-Einzelfall


Eine StA könnte ein Gutachten mit der Sicherung durch einen Sachverständigen beauftragen.


----------



## Heiko (16 März 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> stimmt. Und was nutzen dann die Sicherungen? Da war ich ein etwas kurzsichtiger Phantast...



Das meinte ich. Sicherung ist eine Sache. Wenn keiner was damit anfangen kann, ist's für den Hintern.


----------



## Heiko (16 März 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Eine StA könnte ein Gutachten mit der Sicherung durch einen Sachverständigen beauftragen.



Dir ist schon klar, über welche Kosten wir reden?


----------



## Reducal (16 März 2012)

Heiko schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, über welche Kosten wir reden?


Mir schon und mir ist auch schon deshalb klar, warum solche Gutachten mangels erforderlicher Verhältnismäßigkeit nicht beauftragt werden. Ich stelle mir das eher unothodox vor, da wird  planlos anermittelt und der untaugliche Versuch unternommen diverse Geschäftsführer zu Geständnissen zu bewegen, die sie obendrein womöglich wegen Ahnungslosigkeit gar nicht abgeben können.


----------



## BenTigger (17 März 2012)

Nur die Abofallenabzocker haben auch nur kleine Summen eingefordert. Das sind dann in masse Millionenerträge für die geworden. Warum wird das nicht berücksichtigt?


----------



## Reducal (17 März 2012)

Bei den Abofallen im Internet geht es entweder um den Computerbetrug, wenn technische Manipulationen vermutet wurden oder es ging um das Betrug, wenn das Angebot nicht mit dem Preis harmonierte, z. B. hier:


dvill schrieb:


> http://www.abendblatt.de/hamburg/ar...im-Hamburger-Abofallen-Prozess-gefordert.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darüber hinaus wurde für die gemeinen Internet-Abofallen stets ein Preis von etwa 50 bis 96 € erhoben. Die Anbieter müssen sich nun schon allein wegen der Diskrepanz zwischen dem Angebot und der Forderung verantworten. Dabei ist es noch längst nicht in trockenen Tüchern, ob die Ankläger mit ihrer Rechtsmeinung letztlich auch durchkommen. Immerhin waren die es selbst, die in den ersten Jahren der Abzockerei mit dem Grundsatz argumentiert hatten: "...wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!"

Hier, bei diesem "neuen" Phänomen über Smartphones kann zwar vieles analog zu den Internetabofallen angenommen werden, aber es gibt doch auch deutliche Unterschiede. Das eine ist zum einen der Grundpreis von max. 9,90 €. Dass der sich wöchentlich automatisch erweitert, wenn nicht gekündigt, ist dabei strafrechtlich irrelevant. Aber natürlich kann man nun anführen, dass der Preis beim Betrug unerheblich sei, doch da gibt es die s. g. "Geringfügigkeit", an der durchaus die Verhältnismäßigkeit der Ermittlungsintensität geprüft werden muss. Als nächstes kommt dann das wichtige Wort: "Zuständigkeit" ins Spiel, denn die Ermittlungen sind dort zu führen, wo der Sitz des Anbieters ist. 





Anonymus Connectus schrieb:


> > Verfahren wegen betrügerischer Angebote oder der Behauptung der Nutzung kostenpflichtiger Leistungen unter Verwendung moderner Kommunikationsmittel (Telefon, Internet) werden grundsätzlich von der StA geführt, in deren Bezirk der Sitz der geschäftlichen Niederlassung des Anbieters, hilfsweise dessen Wohnsitz, hilfsweise der Sitz der geschäftlichen Niederlassung des Geschäftsgehilfen (etwa Callcenter) liegt. Diese ist auch für Ermittlungsverfahren gegen Geschäftsgehilfen und Dienstleister zuständig, die vom Anbieter mit der Beitreibung der angeblichen Forderung beauftragt werden.


Sitzt der Anbieter im Ausland oder anonym mit einen Briefkasten im Nirwana, wären die Ermittlungen somit an allen Standorten aller Mobilfunkanbieter durchzuführen, weil eben auch alle mitmachen.

Größtes Interesse sollte meiner Meinung nach aber auf die Art und Weise der Entstehung eines Abonnements gelegt werden. Dieses muss dann jedoch beweisbar sein, da es sonst kein erfolgversprechendes Verfahren und somit auch keine Anklage geben kann. Momentaner Stand meiner Erkenntnisse ist der, dass die Abfolge am Smartphone eben nicht bewiesen werden kann, da das schädigende Layout nur temporär in Erscheinung getreten war. Allein nur mit dem Anscheinsbeweis kommt man in dieser Sache nicht gerichtsfest voran.


----------



## Heiko (17 März 2012)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Nur die Abofallenabzocker haben auch nur kleine Summen eingefordert. Das sind dann in masse Millionenerträge für die geworden. Warum wird das nicht berücksichtigt?


Strafrecht ist Einzelfallrecht.


----------



## Systemkiller (23 März 2012)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier.
Mich hat es auch erwischt. Bei mir hatten sich die Dimoco und Carmunity eingenistet.
In diesen beiden Fällen scheint die Spur nach Österreich zu gehen.
Ich hoffe ich bin sie jetzt los. 
Allerdings bin ich schon fast ein wenig niedergeschlagen nachdem ich eure Berichte gelesen habe.
Das hört sich ja schon fast so an als wenn man keine Möglichkeit hat sein Geld zurück zu bekommen.
Ich bin heute zu unserer Polizeidienststelle gegangen um Prüfen zu lassen ob man denen irgendwie das
Suppenrohr nach hinten drehen lassen kann. Es hörte sich eigentlich ganz gut an. Denn es sind doch ziemlich
viele die durch diese betrügerische Masche abgezogen wurden.
Ich hoffe das ich nächste Woche positive Nachrichten von der Dienststelle bekomme.


----------

